# A Couple Questions



## dennis13030 (Jul 11, 2008)

I want to install an Oring into the top edge of a 3/8" polycarb. box to make an air tight seal. I think that a hand held router can make the groove that I need. The corners need a radius(rounded transition from box side to box side. What attachment is needed to make these corners?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dennis

A template and a brass guide will do the trick.. 

I would suggest using a trim router to put in the groove ( Bosch Colt will do the job)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160
=========



dennis13030 said:


> I want to install an Oring into the top edge of a 3/8" polycarb. box to make an air tight seal. I think that a hand held router can make the groove that I need. The corners need a radius(rounded transition from box side to box side. What attachment is needed to make these corners?


----------



## dennis13030 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Dennis



=====


----------

